# Hard drive failure???



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone out there can help me. I have an HDVR2, which I upgraded to a 120GB hard drive a couple of years ago. I haven't done any other hacks/upgrades to the device. The drive has the 6.3e software loaded. We seem to have a fair amount of power issues, so I have it hooked up to a UPS. Last night, my UPS started beeping (actually, a continuous tone). I hit the power on the UPS, waited for a few seconds, then turned it back on. The beeping continued. Basically, I powered off and on, unplugging things until it stopped beeping, and then plugging everything back in. I got everything plugged back in, but then I noticed the Tivo was stuck at "Welcome. Powering Up...". And yes, I waited for a while, just to make sure.

I still had the original 40GB drive (with the 3.1.1e software still on it), so I put it back in. It booted up, and everything was fine. I forced the daily call, and it downloaded for a while (at least an hour and a half). It is now pending restart, so I'm guessing it'll be back to 6.3e after restart.

So there's the background, now finally to the problem. I had a lot of shows on the 120GB drive. Due to the way it failed, I'm not 100% convinced that the drive failed, but perhaps data corruption in the form of a bad partition table, or who knows what. Is there anything I can do to fix the data corruption, or figure out what is exactly corrupted? I hope this topic isn't taboo, since it isn't dealing with extraction, I thought it would be ok.

With that said, at least I have the original drive, and I have a 160GB drive that I can put in. So with any luck, I'll be back up and running. But, I know I don't remember all of my wishlists and season passes. So if I can get the 120GB running again, I'll copy it to the 160GB instead of copying the 40GB.

Sorry for the length of the post, and hope someone can help.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you think it is just data corruption its Good News / Bad News. Good news is Spinrite can help recover some/most/all data depending on the severity of the corruption. Bad News $89 for first time buyers. and yes spinrite 6.0 is tivo compatible. got to grc.com for more info.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

before spending the $$ on spinrite, a tivo that fails to boot can have MANY causes. 

If enough of the mfs system is intact, you may be able to pull the recordings you want to a PC. (search on DDB for mfs_tmfstream)

Since it sounds like your tivo wasn't hacked, you'll also have to make sure you grab the encryption key.


----------

